# Bottom bracket help



## Vintagedad (Sep 2, 2018)

I've never worked on this style bottom bracket and am looking for guidance. This is a western flyer sidewalk kids bike with a coaster brake from around the 1960s.  I was going to replace the bearings since they are so old (pedals still spin but is a little tough) and probably have it powder coated. So this is my reason for disassembling the bottom bracket. I wanted to ask first before I go trying to tear it apart since finding replacement parts for this bike will be hard if I destroy them and probably cost more than the entire bike anyway. Anyhow, here are some pictures of it.


----------



## buickmike (Sep 2, 2018)

What little adjustment there is was achieved by swedging pins into crank. ( it appears). The cutouts on bottom look like a good thing if you can lube bearings. Maybe you can upgrade to different BB with adj. Cones.+ races cause they look like they were not seating either.


----------



## Vintagedad (Sep 2, 2018)

buickmike said:


> What little adjustment there is was achieved by swedging pins into crank. ( it appears). The cutouts on bottom look like a good thing if you can lube bearings. Maybe you can upgrade to different BB with adj. Cones.+ races cause they look like they were not seating either.




Yea, I can't see why anyone thought swedging pins would be a good idea here.  I guess I could try to add some grease through the ports on the bottom to see if that helps and leave it alone if so. I actually have a spare bottom bracket from a schwinn Pixie with adjusting cones but I guess I'd have to see if it would fit or not.


----------

